# Pennsylvania Deer Hunting Season



## rake60 (Nov 30, 2008)

Dawn tomorrow morning is the opening of the PA whitetail deer season.

I know how controversial of a subject that might be, but I *AM* a hunter.

To all the other PA hunters here:
_*Be Safe*_ and bring a big one home!

My dehydrator is already warming up to make venison jerky.  

Rick


----------



## Powder keg (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck Rick!!! And most importantly, Have FUN;o)

Wes


----------



## joe d (Nov 30, 2008)

RAKE:

Please don't tell me when you get one :big:, I spent a week in the south-eastern Ontario woods a month ago and never saw a single beastie. It was so danged warm that on two different days the mosquitos were back out.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## jack404 (Nov 30, 2008)

Rick you have a good time, be safe and shoot straight.

we dont "officially" have deer in Oz but for those with a interest there where 6 deer farms started in the blue mountain lithgow/mudgee area in the 70's and 80's but a LOT of deer got away

now i get at least one every year in the blue mountains (far side) since i started chasing them

the national parks folks are talking of a population of between 400 and 900 head but i think its a bit more

one fella started a farm and grew things other than deer and when arrested his partner just opened the gates!!!

150 head free in one day!! crazy huh...

the NPWS ( national parks and wildlife service) in NSW rate them as a feral pest so if you have a permit you can shoot them ( outside the parks of course) same as rabbits foxes goats and piggies (Razorbacks) etc..

i still have some venision in the freezer here from my last trip

but glad theres other hunters here so you all be safe and quiet and enjoy that lovely meat i'll be heading out again march/april to chase some around the newnes area, Crack BOOM away!!!

cheers 

jack


----------



## wareagle (Nov 30, 2008)

Rick, have a safe hunting trip! I, too, hunt as well. By no means am I an avid die hard hunter, but I do enjoy getting away and spending quality time in the bush. Bag you a big 'un!!!


----------



## dsquire (Nov 30, 2008)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Dawn tomorrow morning is the opening of the PA whitetail deer season.
> 
> I know how controversial of a subject that might be, but I *AM* a hunter.
> 
> ...



Rick

Good hunting and *shoot safe*.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Bernd (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, you Bambi Killers. ;D

Between me and the wife we took out 5 deer and three cars.  
I rolled one right over the top of the car. Hurt neither the car or the dam deer. ???

Get as many of them as you can. They should allow machine guns to get them. :big: :big: :big:

Bernd


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 30, 2008)

Rick,
Good luck hunting. I drive Pennsylvania roads a lot, and hunters are doing us a great service by thinning out the herds. When I hunted and fished I always went by the principle of "Eat what you shoot or hook".

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy huntin' Rick
Tin


----------



## malcolmt (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Rick
A friend dropped off a brace of pheasant on saturday which i plucked and drew straight away, we had one roast yesterday evening, it was superb. There is nothing to beat fresh food.
We don't get a lot of deer around here but i am quite envious of you being able to hunt your own food. 
Happy hunting, (and safe of course)

Malcolm


----------



## georgeseal (Dec 1, 2008)

Being a strong bunny hugger and tree lover I personally am against ME hunting.
As long as I am able to buy meat at the store I will not hunt BUT let things go south and I will put a nipple on one of my weapons and blow Bambie's head off we she comes to nurse.
People that want to ban hunting have not seen deer starve to death due to over population. Hunters do a goog service by thinning out the herds.

Rick hope you get a 12 pointer


----------



## compound driver 2 (Dec 1, 2008)

Go for it Rick! bag one for me. I just wish we could hunt in the Uk worth some sense. Im lucky to pot a bunny once in a blue moon and thats only if it comes in teh garden.

Good shooting


----------



## rake60 (Dec 1, 2008)

No freezer meat for me today, but there is a story behind that.

My Dad is 73 and loves hunting. For a few years he was not able to go because of
health issues. This year he was up to it. I always stay close to Dad in the woods just in
case either of us would need anything. This morning he was 100 yards north of me.
At 7:30AM this morning I spotted a decent size deer heading my way. It would have been
an easy bag, but it started to turn it's path a little. It was headed straight toward Dad.
He hadn't seen it yet, but he was watching in the right direction, so I put my rifle down.

It ended up with a very happy 73 year old hunter, and an even happier 48 year old son. 
 ;D

I'm quite sure he will share it.

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great story Rick. Enjoy the venison

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## biometrics (Dec 1, 2008)

I live in Virginia and haven't hunted in over 20 years.... but I nailed an 8-point buck on the evening before Thanksgiving... used the largest projectile I have ever tried... my 1997 Chrysler Town and Country minivan. He took out the headlight assembly, fender and his rack left a nice dent in my hood... punched in the grill and split the corner of the bumper... AND THEN HE GOT UP AND RAN AWAY!!!! 

I had hoped that after the damage he caused I would at least get to EAT him and mount his antlers on the garage wall! But no such luck. 

The only good news is that my insurance agent says that since it was a collision with an animal, there is NO DEDUCTIBLE!  8)


----------



## Paolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done Rick!!! I'm hunter too...but in Italy... :-[
Cheers Paolo


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good Rick!

It is amazing how when we are children our parents usually sacrifice a lot for us. Then as we get older, it is our turn for our parents.

Job well done sir!

Eric


----------



## wareagle (Dec 1, 2008)

Rick, excellent story!! :bow: I am very glad that you had success - even if it was for your dad! That is great news!!


----------



## dsquire (Dec 1, 2008)

Rick :bow: :bow:

In my mind I would have to call that a very successful hunt. Your Dad is happy. Your happy knowing your dad got a deer and you know he will share it with you so you still have your venison steak and roasts. Job well done.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## pelallito (Dec 1, 2008)

Rick,
A truly Great hunt! 
I wish you many more years of successful hunts with him!
I have not been out in a long time, you guys are tempting me. Our deer in south Florida are only a little bigger than large dogs. :wall:
Regards,
Fred


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 1, 2008)

Great story Rick!!! Sounds like fun was had by all, and that is what is important! You'll both remember that day forever ;o)

Wes


----------



## Maryak (Dec 2, 2008)

Rick,

Congratulations to your Dad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sounds like you both had a great weekend.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Cedge (Dec 2, 2008)

Rick
Definitely one of those moments when the universe was in absolute balance and harmony. You got much more than any deer could have ever provided, by holding your fire. 

A perfect moment in time. 
Steve


----------



## raym 11 (Dec 2, 2008)

California deer hunting (note buckshot dings in the mailbox). 






Ray M


----------



## dsquire (Dec 2, 2008)

ElGringo 

You mean you used a shotgun and still missed? Heck, he dosen't even look scared! LOL

Cheers :bow:

Don


----------



## raym 11 (Dec 2, 2008)

Shotgun for his sister. Tender meat. 
Ray M


----------



## BobWarfield (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL!

That's California deer hunting all right. We have a small heard living in our neighborhood. I see them every time I come to or leave the house at night. The head stag is at least an 8 point buck. There's a new baby buck running around that looks just like the one pictured above. 

Cheers,

BW


----------

